# Any one used donor eggs or donor embryos with GS over TS?



## Beachy (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, started looking into surrogacy. We can't use my eggs due to passing on a genetic condition which is unable to be screened for. The same condition stops me carrying a pregnancy.

My hospital thinks we can get IUI with my husbands sperm on the NHS, if we find a TS. Although I know TS are few and far between. So have you used TS or gone with GS and an egg donor or donor embryos?
Thanks


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm so sorry to hear about your genetic condition and I really hope surrogacy works for you.

English law expects you to apply for a parental order after the birth to obtain legal parental status for your child (since the surrogate and her husband/civil partner will be your child's legal parents at birth). To be eligible to apply for a parental order, you must conceive using your husband's sperm assuming you use a donor egg. You will be ineligble to apply for a parental order if you use donor embryos (i.e embryos using donor eggs and donor sperm). In the absence of a parental order you will lack the legal status you and your husband need for your child and this could cause various problems. Do therefore make sure you do your research on the legal front.

I hope this helps and have a look at my practice's website which has lots of information about surrogacy to get you started - www.porterdodsonfertility.com/surrogacy-law/

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## Beachy (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, that makes complete sense! I did know about it needing to be genetically related to one parent, don't know w why I forgot that about donated embryos! My friend had commented at her clinic they were asked if they wanted to donate their unused embryos, but I forgot about the genetic rule. Oops. Yes I would completely rule that one out I think. Back to TS or GS with egg donor


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Beachy

I'm glad it was helpful.  Surrogacy law isn't always straightforward and it's always worth checking this out carefully at the start to make sure there are no problems on the horizon.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------

